# Can Itachi control Nagato with Tsukuyomi?



## Ersa (Dec 20, 2015)

It's been established that Itachi can control multiple people outside of sensor range. *[]*

It's also been estalished that he can control Perfect Sages with 4.5 genjutsu prowess with just generic Sharingan genjutsu. Note Tsukuyomi eye was sealed by Izanami. *[]*

Madara switches from Rinnegan to EMS here to genjutsu A. *[]*

Zetsu confirms Rinnegan is seperate from Sharingan/Byakugan. *[]*

Since Rinnegan without Sharingan (like Sasuke/Madara) offers little genjutsu protection by itself we can deduce in terms of genjutsu prowess.

Base Kabuto > Nagato without Rinnegan
SM Kabuto > Rinnegan Nagato

And also we know regular Sharingan genjutsu can control SM Kabuto so:

Tsukuyomi > Sharingan genjutsu > Level of genjutsu needed to control Nagato

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, I think so. Itachi's Tsukuyomi was a Jutsu that was pretty much fatal if you were caught by it. But that's actually if Itachi can force eye contact with Nagato.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 20, 2015)

Nagato was able to handle both Rinnegan eyes since he was a kid. Obito said that two eyeballs was too much for him to handle. This doesn't directly translates into genjutsu defense but it is still something to consider. I can buy Itachi KOing Nagato with Tsukuyomi but control maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Nagato was able to handle both Rinnegan eyes since he was a kid. Obito said that two eyeballs was too much for him to handle. This doesn't directly translates into genjutsu defense but it is still something to consider. I can buy Itachi KOing Nagato with Tsukuyomi but control maybe a bit too much.



yeah, and Nagato ended up being a cripple who can't even walk

it is just Uzumaki genetics and stuff

but nothing of that has anything to do with genjutsu resistance


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2015)

It's not established, it's hypothesized by two people who have never met or talked to Itachi in their waking lives. Those side comments meant absolutely nothing. 

Nagato, someone who is qualified to speak on behalf of Itachi's abilities, hyped his eye power (namely the Genjutsu aspects) as extremely valuable . The mere fact he went from "What are we doing here... ?" to "Why isn't the caster making full use of your illusion abilities" suggests Nagato believes Itachi's powers, when wielded correctly, are more valuable and more impactful than his own, because he didn't even bother to mention himself. 

Itachi claimed with the combination of both eyes their potential was limitless .

When penetrated by the Totsuka Blade, Nagato was relinquished of Kabuto's control, and was granted time by Itachi to speak his final words. If the Genjutsu in the blade was powerful enough to break that control and defeat Nagato, I'd wager Tsukuyomi, his most powerful Genjutsu technique, a singular version of the Genjutsu wielded worldwide by perfect Juubi Jinchuriki, would work on Nagato.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't think it can control him. But it can affect him, yes. However, i don't know what perfect sage has to do with genjutsu, though.

Kabuto also was already in Izanami, fighting, so he was unable to bring any kind of resistance.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 20, 2015)

Tsukiyomi is not a control genjutsu so no, he can't.

As for Tsukiyomi working on Nagato or not...

I think his most powerful version of Tsukiyomi can work on Nagato and put him out of comission.

But after seeing all that rinnegan wankery, I wouldn't be surprised if Nagato resists it with the power of the Rinnegan and shit, if it were to happen in the manga.

Going purely by feats and from a battledome perspective though, I'd wager on Tsukiyomi working here.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2015)

AoE variant certainly is. 

Itachi stated he would control Kabuto with Tsukuyomi, forcing him to deactivate Edo Tensei.

I'm not one for taking character's assessments on their own capabilities as totally legit, because I've seen several examples of it being completely illogical or outright disproved, but Itachi doesn't bullshit about his own abilities, he rarely ever speaks about any of them, the only two techniques he spoke about in his entire arsenal was Tsukuyomi and Izanami, because no one else was at liberty to lecture the audience on what the hell the techniques did or was, because no one knew about it in Part 1, and no one knew about Izanami in any part other than Itachi, we needed an explanation on what those techniques did because specifics and the power of illusions are not self explanatory through the art alone. 

Itachi hates himself and has no reason to inflate his ego through dialogue about his battle power especially in a battle that involves fighting alongside the brother he failed.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> AoE variant certainly is.
> 
> Itachi stated he would control Kabuto with Tsukuyomi, forcing him to deactivate Edo Tensei.



Nah, he wanted to use Tsukuyomi on Kabuto to learn how to stop Edo Tensei.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, while Kabuto is being mindraped by Tsukiyomi, he would use regular genjutsu and control him. He explained the reasoning for that too. It is easier to employ genjutsu when the conscious mind is taken out of the equation.

Izanami replaced Tsukiyomi later on due to Kabuto shutting his eyes.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2015)

Dude he literally says he'll control him to stop it.



> Yeah, while Kabuto is being mindraped by Tsukiyomi, he would use regular genjutsu and control him. He explained the reasoning for that too. It is easier to employ genjutsu when the conscious mind is taken out of the equation.


Oh? I thought he implied the Tsukuyomi's effects will translate to controlling him.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Dude he literally says he'll control him to stop it.



He said that he'd control Kabuto while he was under the effects of Tsukuyomi, he never said that he would control him with Tsukuyomi. Izanami didn't directly control Kabuto either, it just put him out of commission.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2015)

Itachі said:


> He said that he'd control Kabuto while he was under the effects of Tsukuyomi, he never said that he would control him with Tsukuyomi. Izanami didn't directly control Kabuto either, it just put him out of commission.


He also didn't say he'll cast a separate Genjutsu to control him. 

Also, if Tsukuyomi allows him to search the mind of Kabuto/give him an order to show him the way to deactivate Edo Tensei, an addition never previously disclosed, why wouldn't it allow him to manipulate his actions?

From what I saw, he casted Tsukuyomi on him and gave him an order [no], which he followed [no]

-snip-


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> He also didn't say he'll cast a separate Genjutsu to control him.
> 
> Also, if Tsukuyomi allows him to search the mind of Kabuto to discern how to deactivate Edo Tensei, why wouldn't it allow him to manipulate his actions?



But he didn't say that he would control him with Tsukuyomi, he specified that he would use Tsukuyomi to understand how to stop Edo Tensei. If he could control Kabuto, why would he need to understand how to stop it himself? He specifically asked Kabuto to teach him the seal. I don't know why it's the case but Itachi's Tsukuyomi was never said to be able to control people, its ability to manipulate time is emphasised instead.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 20, 2015)

If Itachi could have controlled Nagato with Tsukuyomi,he would have used Tsukuyomi on Edo-Nagato instead of Amaterasu, so he could gain a new powerful ally. The fact that Itachi doesn't use Tsukuyomi against Nagato or really attempt any Ocular Genjutsu at all against him, despite that typically being his goto and him just having an ocular Genjutsu free himself from Kabuto control, suggest to me that Itachi at the very least believed Nagato had a very good chance of resisting it; which to me makes perfect sense as Nagato possess Uchiha Madara's Rinnegan, and I can't really see such powerful eyes (even wielded by a less experienced practitioner ) being incapable of seeing through an Illusion on MS-Tsukuyomi's level.

Totasuka worked on Nagato, but is an entirely different animal, as it's not a Genjutsu that effects the enemy through their sense of sight.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Dec 20, 2015)

What that other guy said, if he could control him him with Tsukuyomi he would have, as he would then have assistance. Not only would they have trashed Kabuto in seconds, but judging by Itachi's statement of how with both their ocular prowess their capabilities are limitless, they would have went on to fight more major opponents like Obito or Madara or someshit.


----------



## hbcaptain (Dec 20, 2015)

Nagato's Rinnegan is the evolution of Madara's EMS , so Tsukuyomi probably means nothing to Nagato .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 20, 2015)

Rinnegan and Sharingan are two seperate dojutsu.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 20, 2015)

Given the immense chakra strength of the rinnegan. It's very unlikely


----------



## Vice (Dec 20, 2015)

The Rinnegan shits on Tsukuyomi, this has been pretty well established.


----------



## Matty (Dec 20, 2015)

Nah he can't


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 20, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> It's not established, it's hypothesized by two people who have never met or talked to Itachi in their waking lives. Those side comments meant absolutely nothing.



Yeah because you can totally prove that wild claim you just made, and hype statements from credible people who haven't met the person they are hyping are totally worthless   

Anyway, like others have said I could see it KO'ing him only because Tsukuyomi is specifically a genjutsu that somehow sends the user consciousness to a plane of space/time controlled by the user. Nagato's mind is heavily guarded and I believe it was stated that Rinnengan does give genjutsu resistance, so I don't see any other jutsu doing such.

Tsukuyomi isn't Koto. But sharingan can control most people anyway.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 20, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> I can buy Itachi KOing Nagato with Tsukuyomi but control maybe a bit too much.



From the way Itachi made it sound when saying he'd control Kabuto, I think he basically vegetablizes them with Tsukuyomi, then controls them after their will is broken by the Nightmare Realm. 

Kisame also noted that Tsukuyomi normally . So I think once someone is _completely_ broken down, they're free to manipulate since their willpower is shattered.​


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 20, 2015)

Nagato may be powerful and skilled enough to break or at least resist Tsukuyomi; Rinnegan should be compatible, as an ancestor of the Sharingan...although, there's no way to know for sure, and it would be amusing if Nagato couldn't handle Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Empathy (Dec 20, 2015)

_Mugen Tsukuyomi_ didn't work on Rinnegan users, so regular _Tsukuyomi_ probably shouldn't. Then again, that argument could be applied to all genjutsu, yet _Magen: Gamarinshou_ worked on three of the Pain paths; but not all of them, including Nagato, which perplexes me, seeing as the paths all share Nagato's consciousness, so I dunno. The Uchiha lineage prerequisite is sorta fulfilled by Nagato having Madara's eyes and being a distant Uchiha relative by being an Uzumaki.; Itachi said you need to have the same eyes (Mangekyou Sharingan or greater) and blood as him to beat it. If part I Kakashi could resist it for a while with just one sharingan, then I'd expect an Uzumaki with Madara Uchiha's eyes to fare a lot better.


----------



## Saru (Dec 20, 2015)

The age old question...

I've given it thought, and I _do_ think that Nagato would be able to break Tsukuyomi, but not immediately. I think it would at least take _some_ time for him to dispel the illusion.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 20, 2015)

Nagato doesn't have the Uchiha blood which is a requirement to break Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 20, 2015)

Empathy said:


> If part I Kakashi could resist it for a while with just one sharingan



Should be noted Kakashi said Itachi could have killed him with his Tsukuyomi usage had he wanted to, and wondered why Itachi was holding back against him. And we know why.​


----------



## Kor (Dec 21, 2015)

Nagato already had some genjutsu prowess shown by Inoichi when he discovered the genjutsu barriers Nagato placed into his rain shinobi to stop village secrets from being leaked.

Furthermore, as Turrin already stated Itachi would've used Tsukiyomi on Nagato to break the Edo Tensei control. He didn't and the only speculation that he could comes from Shikaku and Ao who knew nothing of Itachi's arsenal.

Shisui was the one hyped with the ultimate mind control genjutsu, it was his eyes everyone desired the most in Konoha.

Rinnegan has been shown to resist Mugen Tsukiyomi, and Nagato has Madara's eyes. It's unlikely Itachi could do such a thing to Nagato.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Dec 21, 2015)

the rinnegan grants immunity to infinite tsukiyomi, so im not understanding how itachis tsukiyomi would have an effect on any rinnegan user.


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 21, 2015)

98% of the cast would get shanked by Tsukiyomi.

It's getting them into it that proves the issue.

It's the most dangerous genjutsu alongside koto, the entire final arc was based on putting a larger scaled Tsukiyomi into play.

Anyone who gets hit by this would get absolutely destroyed.

However, the Rinnegan just may be immune, we don't really know for sure. The difference between the two of them could be minimal or they could be completely different.

So, I am not sure if Itachi could control Nagato.


----------



## Tarot (Dec 21, 2015)

People bringing up Frog Song and Totsuga Blade even though the're not even visual genjutsu. 
In short, no. Rinnegan was already shown to be immune to Infinite Tsukiyomi, and there's zero evidense to believe that Itachi's genjutsu would be the exception outside of the usual wankery.


----------



## Amol (Dec 21, 2015)

Rinnegan is superior to Sharingan.
It is an eye of RS not his son.
By canon Rinnegan shrugged off a superior Mugen Tsukuyomi powered by freaking Juubi.
Itachi's Tsukuyomi is not gonna jack shit to Nagato.
Sasuke with 3T broke it.
Are you guys implying 3T > Rinnegan or something? 


Empathy said:


> _Mugen Tsukuyomi_ didn't work on Rinnegan users, so regular _Tsukuyomi_ probably shouldn't. *Then again, that argument could be applied to all genjutsu, yet Magen: Gamarinshou worked on three of the Pain paths*; but not all of them, including Nagato, which perplexes me, seeing as the paths all share Nagato's consciousness, so I dunno. The Uchiha lineage prerequisite is sorta fulfilled by Nagato having Madara's eyes and being a distant Uchiha relative by being an Uzumaki.; Itachi said you need to have the same eyes (Mangekyou Sharingan or greater) and blood as him to beat it. If part I Kakashi could resist it for a while with just one sharingan, then I'd expect an Uzumaki with Madara Uchiha's eyes to fare a lot better.


That is because Frog Song is not a eye technique. It affects the other senses.
Similar how Tayuya's genjutsu affected EMS user but same EMS Sasuke would break Tsyukyomi effortlessly. Having better eyes doesn't give resistance against an attacks those have nothing to do with eye itself.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 22, 2015)

Amol said:


> Rinnegan is superior to Sharingan.
> It is an eye of RS not his son.


In overall efficiency yes, but they are inherently different and grant different powers. Nagato didn't evolve his Rinnengan from a sharingan and gains none of the genjutsu resistance granted to a sharingan user. It's not like Nagato could go back and forth like Obito after implanting his eye, and Rinne Madara with his edo pair.



> By canon Rinnegan shrugged off a superior Mugen Tsukuyomi powered by freaking Juubi.


By canon, the Rinnesharingan was able to counter it. Tsukuyomi and ET are also employed and controlled via different means. 



> Itachi's Tsukuyomi is not gonna jack shit to Nagato.
> Sasuke with 3T broke it.
> Are you guys implying 3T > Rinnegan or something?


No, there is just no evidence Rinnengan would be immune to an MS jutsu. We know for a fact that Itachi wasn't using his strongest tsukuyomi on Sasuke, as Tobi pointed out that both times Itachi used MS on Sasuke that he was just doing so as a part of his plan/to draw out Oro. He confirmed serious Itachi would have straight rekt him.



> That is because Frog Song is not a eye technique. It affects the other senses.
> Similar how Tayuya's genjutsu affected EMS user but same EMS Sasuke would break Tsyukyomi effortlessly. Having better eyes doesn't give resistance against an attacks those have nothing to do with eye itself.


That makes no sense. The difference in genjutsu is based on the stimuli needed to encapture the opponent. The end result is still control of the brain. Tsukuyomi is a top tier genjutsu with space time control via Yin manipulation there is no reason to believe that Nagato could just lol it off especially since in reality it's only one second.


----------



## Tarot (Dec 22, 2015)

> In overall efficiency yes, but they are inherently different and grant different powers. Nagato didn't evolve his Rinnengan from a sharingan and gains none of the genjutsu resistance granted to a sharingan user. It's not like Nagato could go back and forth like Obito after implanting his eye, and Rinne Madara with his edo pair.


So are going to imply that Hagoromo would susceptible to Tsukiyomi? He was born with his Rinnegan and didn't have to unlock the sharingan either. The Rinnegan grants the user the ability to read the decipher the full test of the Sage's tablet and see the ethereal plain of Limbo. The visual clairvoyance that only the Rinnegan grants is something far above the sharingan and would allow Nagato to see right past any illusion cast by a visual genjutsu, especially one by a much lesser eye.



> By canon, the Rinnesharingan was able to counter it. Tsukuyomi and ET are also employed and controlled via different means.


No, the Rinnegan was able to counter it. Only Madara and Kaguya have ever unlocked the Rinne-Sharingan.


> No, there is just no evidence Rinnengan would be immune to an MS jutsu. We know for a fact that Itachi wasn't using his strongest tsukuyomi on Sasuke, as Tobi pointed out that both times Itachi used MS on Sasuke that he was just doing so as a part of his plan/to draw out Oro. He confirmed serious Itachi would have straight rekt him.


Again, it can see things that even the EMS can't detect, so yes there is plenty of evidence. Also, the DB outright states Sasuke broke out of Tsukiyomi due to his "masterful use of sharingan". It's pure fanwank that Itachi used a weakened Tsukiyomi, and about as absurd as claiming that Itachi used a weakened Amaterasu. 



> That makes no sense. The difference in genjutsu is based on the stimuli needed to encapture the opponent. The end result is still control of the brain. Tsukuyomi is a top tier genjutsu with space time control via Yin manipulation there is no reason to believe that Nagato could just lol it off especially since in reality it's only one second.


Yes, and that Yin chakra enters via the auditory sense and not the visual sense. Nagato literally has the eyes of a god. Visual genjutsu would be moot. On top of that, Nagato had multiple mental barriers that the Konoha intel corps weren't able to bypass.


----------



## Empathy (Dec 25, 2015)

Sadgoob said:


> Should be noted Kakashi said Itachi could have killed him with his Tsukuyomi usage had he wanted to, and wondered why Itachi was holding back against him. And we know why.​



I guess Itachi could've made it worse if he wanted to, but 72 hours of consecutive torture is still nothing to sneeze at. I'd still be surprise if doujutsu two tiers above its opposition in Rinnegan vs. Mangekyou Sharingan proved to be completely useless in helping Nagato's odds.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 25, 2015)

Vice said:


> The Rinnegan shits on Tsukuyomi, this has been pretty well established.


No it's not. Please give me a single panel where it's even hinted, let alone established.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 25, 2015)

Rinnegan is far more powerful than Mangekyō Sharingan. A lesser power cannot effect a far greater power. Like others have said its been established MS/EMS cant effect rinnegan. Infinite Tsukuyomi is the strongest genjutsu in the manga and rinnegan users are immune, Tsukuyomi is nothing compared to I.T

Rinnegan >>> EMS >>>>> MS


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 25, 2015)

Bloo said:


> No it's not. Please give me a single panel where it's even hinted, let alone established.



sasuke being immune to Infinite Tsukuyomi is proof.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 25, 2015)

Lord Aizen said:


> sasuke being immune to Infinite Tsukuyomi is proof.



Sasuke with tomoes on his rinnengan which pain does not have?


----------



## Empathy (Dec 25, 2015)

When was Rinnegan with tomoe on it ever shown to be more capable or more legitimate than Rinnegan without it?


----------



## TobiramaSS (Dec 25, 2015)

Turrin said:


> If Itachi could have controlled Nagato with Tsukuyomi,he would have used Tsukuyomi on Edo-Nagato instead of Amaterasu, so he could gain a new powerful ally. The fact that Itachi doesn't use Tsukuyomi against Nagato or really attempt any Ocular Genjutsu at all against him, despite that typically being his goto and him just having an ocular Genjutsu free himself from Kabuto control, suggest to me that Itachi at the very least believed Nagato had a very good chance of resisting it; which to me makes perfect sense as Nagato possess Uchiha Madara's Rinnegan, and I can't really see such powerful eyes (even wielded by a less experienced practitioner ) being incapable of seeing through an Illusion on MS-Tsukuyomi's level.
> 
> Totasuka worked on Nagato, but is an entirely different animal, as it's not a Genjutsu that effects the enemy through their sense of sight.



Pretty much this. ^
Mugen Tsukuyomi > Tsukuyomi. 
Sasuke was immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi and his Rinnegan was attributed as the reason for this. 

The Susanoo created by Sasuke's eyes protected the others from being affected by the genjutsu.


----------



## Empathy (Dec 25, 2015)

Amol said:


> That is because Frog Song is not a eye technique. It affects the other senses.
> Similar how Tayuya's genjutsu affected EMS user but same EMS Sasuke would break Tsyukyomi effortlessly. Having better eyes doesn't give resistance against an attacks those have nothing to do with eye itself.



_Mugen Tsukuyomi_ didn't seem to be cast visually, though. Instead, it seemed to affect everyone that the moon shined upon. Otherwise, all they would've had to do was avoid looking at the moon. Also, everyone seemed to be affected pretty much simultaneously, and I doubt they all just decided to look at the moon roughly at the same time. Sasuke didn't have to protect them from the moon's rays when clouds blocked the moon as well. You would think that if the Rinnegan grants immunity to the ultimate genjutsu, it should do so with all genjutsu, yet it doesn't. But in the case of Rinnegan vs. _Tsukuyomi_ and _Mugen Tsukuyomi_, you're talking about the same jutsu, just on a far greater scale.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Dec 25, 2015)

Empathy said:


> _Mugen Tsukuyomi_ didn't seem to be cast visually, though. Instead, it seemed to affect everyone that the moon shined upon. Otherwise, all they would've had to do was avoid looking at the moon. Also, everyone seemed to be affected pretty much simultaneously, and I doubt they all just decided to look at the moon roughly at the same time. Sasuke didn't have to protect them from the moon's rays when clouds blocked the moon as well. You would think that if the Rinnegan grants immunity to the ultimate genjutsu, it should do so with all genjutsu, yet it doesn't. But in the case of Rinnegan vs. _Tsukuyomi_ and _Mugen Tsukuyomi_, you're talking about the same jutsu, just on a far greater scale.



The jutsu was cast visually (with the Rinne Sharingan), that's all that matters.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Dec 25, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Sasuke with tomoes on his rinnengan which pain does not have?


There is no difference between Sasuke's and Madara's Rinnegan. It's just a design choice Kishi implemented for Sasuke. Unless you're saying Sasuke's Rinnegan is stronger than the originator of the Rinnegan himself, in which case his Rinnegan wouldn't be a Rinnegan at all but something else entirely.


----------



## Amol (Dec 25, 2015)

Nagato has fucking Uchiha Madara's eyes. 
Not to mention Rinnegan is eye of Rikudo Sennin.
It is nothing but extreme fanboyism to say that a lesser Uchiha's eye technique can beat UCHIHA MADARA's and RIKUDO SENNIN's eye.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 25, 2015)

Empathy said:


> When was Rinnegan with tomoe on it ever shown to be more capable or more legitimate than Rinnegan without it?




A Rinnegan with Tomoe is in a different league altogether. And Madara reverted Rinnegan to EMS to genjutsu A.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2015)

As you can see, when his powers come back, his sharingan turns into MS and tomoes appear in his Rinnegan.
If thats any indication, ,it is a massive difference.

Madara used Mugen Tsukiyomi with his 3rd eye(tomoe Rinnegan) and Sasuke resisted it with his tomoe Rinnegan.

Its like trying to equate 3 tomoe to MS.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 25, 2015)

Sharingan powers aren't related to Rinnegan(normal one) powers. Hagoromo himself makes it clear when describing his mother.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Dec 25, 2015)

Ersad said:


> A Rinnegan with Tomoe is in a different league altogether. And Madara reverted Rinnegan to EMS to genjutsu A.



LMAO This is fanboyism to the max. . 

Way to make up complete BS out of thin air, there is nothing on that panel that says Sasuke's Rinnegan and the Rinnegan that Madara possesses is in anyway even remotely different. The appearance of the 6 tomoe is simply a reflection of his EMS activating underneath. 3T for Sasuke's Mangekyō pattern and and 3T for Itachi's. 
That is unless your saying Sauke's Rinnegan is even more powerful than the originator of the Rinnegan himself, cause otherwise you are just full of crap. And last time I checked Hagoromo doesn't have a Mangekyō Sharingan or even a Sharingan at his disposal.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2015)

UnjustNation said:


> LMAO This is fanboyism to the max. .
> 
> Way to make up complete BS out of thin air,



>Ignores manga
>Then calls others fanboys and accuses them of making shitup.

Being this retarded


----------



## TobiramaSS (Dec 26, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> >Ignores manga
> >Then calls others fanboys and accuses them of making shitup.
> 
> Being this retarded



>Accuses others of ignoring manga when does the same thing himself. 
Now what's that word people use during these types of situations? Oh yeah hypocrisy!
>Has a picture of Itachi up, always defends Itachi and lists Itachi as the strongest Akatsuki yet still denies being a fanboy 

Resolves to name calling when he has no defense aka Mr. Sore Loser


----------

